# Shift 2 Savegame(s) und Autolog



## brennmeister0815 (13. Mai 2011)

Hallo alle zusammen,
ich frage mal in die versammelte Runde, wie es sich mit "fertigen" Savegames und dem selbst erspielten in Zusammenhang mit "Autolog" verhält.
Wenn ich mein Savegame, welches noch im Anfangsstadium ist, gegen das "fertige" (s. Anlage) austausche, wie verhält es sich dann mit der "Autolog"-Funktion, erspielte Rundenzeiten undsoweiter...  Sind irgendwelche Probleme zu erwarten, was sollte ich sonst noch beachten 
Thx



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (19. Mai 2011)

Hat funktioniert  Ich musste zwar meine Login-Daten erneut einklimpern, stellt aber nicht sooo das Problem dar  Meine Rundenzeiten blieben dank "Autolog" erhalten. Welch ein Segen dieses doch recht verbuggte "Autolog" doch sein kann  Immerhin taugt's zu was. Das Savegame funktioniert zu 100%, für Gelegenheitsspieler für mich eine wirkliche "Arbeitserleichterung" 
Zur Erklärung: Diesen Thread hatte ich gestartet, da ich _erst_ fragen wollte, _dann_ copy & paste ausführen...


----------

